# Angol beszélgető társ.



## VeeCa (2020 December 14)

Sziasztok. Nem találtam hasonló témát, bár lehet hogy van akkor bocsánat. Angol nyelv tanuláshoz keresek olyan valakit aki beszélgetnek velem angol nyelven. Esetleg tippet kaphatnek hogy anyanyelvuekkel hol tudnék beszélgetni? Kizárólag nyelvtanulasban céljából. Köszönöm ha valaszoltok.


----------



## w4d4lm4 (2021 Január 16)

Hello! Én kisgyermekek mellé keresek olyan valakit, aki hetente többször beszélgetne velük angolul (online). Köszönöm!


----------



## püski gáborné (2021 Január 16)

w4d4lm4 írta:


> Hello! Én kisgyermekek mellé keresek olyan valakit, aki hetente többször beszélgetne velük angolul (online). Köszönöm!


Szia Wadalma! A lányomat szívesen ajánlom, másodéves angol-német tanár szakos egyetemista Szegeden. Ha megfelel hogyan képzeled a továbbiakat?


----------



## Kerekerdő 12 (2021 Június 12)

Hi, nice to meet you. It would be interesting for me as well... Thank you.


----------



## cardinurse (2022 Július 12)

Sziasztok! Ez hasznos topicnak tűnik, követem  Nemrég kezdtem el újra az angolt, kb századszorra


----------



## EZsuzsi (2022 Október 25)

engem is érdekelne ilyen lehetőség


----------

